# Room Treatment Options



## Trekari (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello, and thanks for taking the time to read this.

I'm looking to get started on basic room treatment. By that I mean absolutely no secondary reflection points, but certainly hit a few primary spots, as well as minor bass treatment depending on budget.

Ideally, I'd prefer to spend no more than $300 at this time, but an upper limit of $500 is maybe doable.

Goals from this project (and the order of importance to me based on what information I understand thus far) would be:

1) Dialog clarity.
2) Front soundstage clarity
3) Front soundstage imaging
4) Bass decay time improvement.
5) Rear soundstage clarity.

I know that GIK has a representative that posts in this area, but all things considered, I am not partial to any particular product manufacturer - I have to think about wallet size here too. Thus I have also looked at products from:

http://www.atsacoustics.com/
http://www.readyacoustics.com/index.php?go=home.welcome

Depending on complexity, I could also perhaps be coaxed into a DIY project. Though keep in mind on that route...my carpentry experience is sorely lacking.

Thanks again, hope the pictures help.
-Jason


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

DIY will be the cheapest way to go ... you don't really need any experience to make some wood frames, and to cover the fiberglass with fabric is not hard ... :yes:

But if you want to avoid the DIY, just get them ready to hang ... I bought from ATS :whistling: ... sorry Brian :bigsmile:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey, you gotta buy what's best for you. As long as you know what you want and don't need to have someone work with you to lay it out, those guys are fine for reflection panels. They're not going to give you much of anything that will be effective in bass control though.

Bryan


----------



## Trekari (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for your help in the PM's/email Bryan. Currently I'm waiting on my CC balance to settle down a bit before purchasing anything, but I do expect to be a GIK customer as soon as I've got the funds again.


----------

